# surfside offshore saturday 5/7



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Last minute back out. Got room for one. Not going to be a far run, just a day trip. Pm if interested. Cost split basis.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Spot filled.


----------

